# قريبا كل مراحل تصنيع ماكينتي الجديدة بالصور



## ali hedi (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
قريبا انشاء الله ساعرض عليكم كل مراحل تصنيع ماكينتي الجديدة بالصور
المقاس سيكون 400 / 200 / 40 سم
ارجوا من كافة الاعضاء تدوين ملاحظاتهم و استفساراتهم ليكون انشاء الله الموضوع مفيدا للجميع


----------



## nayefacc (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

موضوع جيد ومفيد جداً ونحن في الانتظار ! . :76:

واقترح ان تبدأ بالمواتير التي ستحرك مثل هذا القياس

مشكور على الموضوع

:77:​


----------



## ksaid (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
نحن في الانتظار. و نطلب من الله العلي القدير ان يباركلك في المكنة الجديدة ونحن في انتظار الجديد الجميل من عندك و باتوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mrgreeb (9 يوليو 2013)

ننتظر ماهو جديد شكر لك


----------



## zakimc (10 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله لك في شغلك وزادك علما وعملا صالحا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,امين.


----------



## المهندسه رهاف (17 يوليو 2013)

يلا مستنيتك اسئلة كتيرة 
وان شالله موفق


----------



## Nexus (21 يوليو 2013)

معقوله في ناس ترد على مواضيع مضى عليها سنتين؟ ولاتنتبه إلى التواريخ !!!؟؟؟؟؟؟

اتوقع الاخ صاحب الموضوع اصبح يملك شركة تصنيع سي ان سي الآن  الله يوفقه


----------



## المهندسه رهاف (21 يوليو 2013)

اشتركو معنا
*​*https://www.facebook.com/pages/CNC-Machine


----------



## ali hedi (1 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
اطلب من الاخوة المعذرة لاني نسيت الموضوع تماما نظرا لانقطاعي عن الدخول للمنتدى.. فقد رايته صدفة ...لذا ساقوم بادراج بعض الصور و انا جاهز الى اي استفسار


----------



## ali hedi (1 يناير 2014)

Nexus قال:


> معقوله في ناس ترد على مواضيع مضى عليها سنتين؟ ولاتنتبه إلى التواريخ !!!؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اتوقع الاخ صاحب الموضوع اصبح يملك شركة تصنيع سي ان سي الآن  الله يوفقه




هههههههه تعليقك عجبني .....لاكن لم امتلك بعد اي ورشة


----------



## Nexus (3 يناير 2014)

يسعدني تذكرك الموضوع اخي الكريم 

انجاز ممتاز وأتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## h_s0404 (4 يناير 2014)

وفقك الله وننتظر فيدو للماكينة


----------

